# Buying a portable sawmill in 2021?



## softdown (May 21, 2021)

Looks like the manufacturers are backed up for several months, some are even expecting a late 2022 delivery date. Nobody seems to be offering a used one in Colorado or New Mexico as well. 

I am thinking of these spec's in a Woodland Mills:
14hp engine
16' board length
Built in trailer
26" wide log capacity (HM126)

Almost 63, healthy, and retired due to Covid mandated business closures. I feel best when physically active and have always enjoyed almost all aspects of working with wood. 

I already have over 100 harvested trees to work with. The lumber from those should pay for a portable sawmill. I also plan to build a huge carport and another home.


----------



## unclemoustache (May 21, 2021)

Go for it. 
I just got a Wood Mizer last fall. Only thing I regret is not having enough money to get one with hydraulics to lift and position the logs. But I have an I-beam above with a chain hoist, so I get it done anyway without killing myself.
You’ll need plenty of room, a way to move and load logs and lumber, (tractor or skid steer) a burn pit for junk, a plan for the huge amount of sawdust you’ll generate, and to decide what to do with all the scrap. I turn it into firewood, but many guys just don’t want to bother with it and chuck it in a burn pile.


----------



## softdown (May 21, 2021)

unclemoustache said:


> Go for it.
> I just got a Wood Mizer last fall. Only thing I regret is not having enough money to get one with hydraulics to lift and position the logs. But I have an I-beam above with a chain hoist, so I get it done anyway without killing myself.
> You’ll need plenty of room, a way to move and load logs and lumber, (tractor or skid steer) a burn pit for junk, a plan for the huge amount of sawdust you’ll generate, and to decide what to do with all the scrap. I turn it into firewood, but many guys just don’t want to bother with it and chuck it in a burn pile.


Woodland Mills does not appear to have the hydraulic lifter option. Or a debarker for that matter. 
But they do offer enough other options to confuse and radically change the price tag.
Part of me wants to order now before prices are adjusted due to rising prices of iron. Also get the mill well before the long Colorado mountain winter starts.
Part of me says to wait approx. 1 1/2 weeks until I get my funds wired from selling a $68,000 bungalow. Then get a really nice machine that debarks and lifts hydraulically. Colorado has an extreme abundance of fire killed trees right now. So debarking that nasty fire burned bark might almost be deemed essential - in the long run. Would save a lot on blades I think. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## lone wolf (May 21, 2021)

softdown said:


> Woodland Mills does not appear to have the hydraulic lifter option. Or a debarker for that matter.
> But they do offer enough other options to confuse and radically change the price tag.
> Part of me wants to order now before prices are adjusted due to rising prices of iron. Also get the mill well before the long Colorado mountain winter starts.
> Part of me says to wait approx. 1 1/2 weeks until I get my funds wired from selling a $68,000 bungalow. Then get a really nice machine that debarks and lifts hydraulically. Colorado has an extreme abundance of fire killed trees right now. So debarking that nasty fire burned bark might almost be deemed essential - in the long run. Would save a lot on blades I think.
> Thanks for the input.


I agree to buy now. Prices will keep rising.


----------



## softdown (May 21, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> I agree to buy now. Prices will keep rising.


It is tempting but I might really regret the lack of a debarker or hydraulic lifter. I used to lift 400 pounds - more like 200 now. There are always work arounds of course.
I will have the funds for a much more elaborate machine in less than 1 1/2 weeks. But their lead time may be ridiculous. Woodland is still offering machines within 4 months while many others are saying 2022.


----------



## The Timber Miller (Nov 4, 2021)

Forget a bandsaw mill. By a Lucas swing Blade mill. No rotating timber, 2 passes and you get your board, available up to 250mm * 250mm beams 1mm accuracy. 6.5 meter length without extensions Also cuts slabs up to 1.6 meters wide. Watch the US portable sawmill shoot out or lucas mill on youtube. Left all other mills in the dust. Assembles around huge logs that cant be moved. Transport's in trailer or pickup. Chews Australian hardwood for breakfast. Ozzie made of course, 25,000 units worldwide, Planer attachment , sander attachment , weatherboard attachments. I know i own the 1030 fuel injected 32hp beast


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 4, 2021)

Magas said:


> Forget a bandsaw mill. By a Lucas swing Blade mill. No rotating timber, 2 passes and you get your board, available up to 250mm * 250mm beams 1mm accuracy. 6.5 meter length without extensions Also cuts slabs up to 1.6 meters wide. Watch the US portable sawmill shoot out or lucas mill on youtube. Left all other mills in the dust. Assembles around huge logs that cant be moved. Transport's in trailer or pickup. Chews Australian hardwood for breakfast. Ozzie made of course, 25,000 units worldwide, Planer attachment , sander attachment , weatherboard attachments. I know i own the 1030 fuel injected 32hp beast


Cost?


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 4, 2021)

My neighbor just took delivery of a Woodland mill. I think he said the model is a 130 of something like that. Cost was around $7,500.00. He is still assembling it so no hard data yet but I have thousands of bf of Douglass fir and some redwood to try it out on.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Nov 4, 2021)

I ordered a Woodland Mills HM126 with lots of attachments/accessories back in June and just got the email that it should ship soon. I am really chomping at the bit to get it up here. I have lots of big projects planned and millions of board feet of standing dead beetle kill spruce to fuel them...


----------



## Dudders (Nov 5, 2021)

I wouldn't go near a WM for the simple fact of where it comes from. It'll have the same degree of quality and robustness as everything else from that part of the world. 

Don't let that pile of cash burn a hole in your pocket. You really do not want to buy a sawmill in a hurry. Sit back and wait - something good will come up in due course. Use the time to advantage by researching, learning from other millers, helping out where you can, it'll give you a better idea of what you need. And get the word out that you're looking - there's likely someone out there ready to sell his mill, but not got round to it yet. Good luck, anyway.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 5, 2021)

softdown said:


> Looks like the manufacturers are backed up for several months, some are even expecting a late 2022 delivery date. Nobody seems to be offering a used one in Colorado or New Mexico as well.
> 
> I am thinking of these spec's in a Woodland Mills:
> 14hp engine
> ...


Look into woodmizer, they are expensive, but even with my limited exp with various other mills the quality and customer support is exceptional. 

You also have to decide between a circular type mill, and a band mill, both have pro's and con's, biggest con of a circular mill is the wastage in saw kerf.

As for the chainsaw type mills, they waste more then even the circular types, and they are an ass ache to operate for more then a few hours a week, fine and good for the hobbyist, but if you intend to make money with it... 

and Material handling is a big issue as well, from raw logs to saw dust, you're going to need to load logs on the mill, as well as potentially unload logs from various punters that bring logs to you, as well as stack lumber, and deal with piles of saw dust and bark, a lot more then you may realize. a good mid sized tractor with fork and a bucket would suffice.


----------



## Dudders (Nov 5, 2021)

Dudders said:


> I wouldn't go near a WM for the simple fact of where it comes from. It'll have the same degree of quality and robustness as everything else from that part of the world.


Just noticed, I should clarify WM in my post meant Woodland Mills, not Woodmizer!
Here in the UK, Woodmizers are imported from Poland. The demo model I looked at was already rusting, which was not encouraging. But I believe they're manufactured in the US for the American market? Probably got a better paint-job therefore, but that's just one of so many factors to consider.


----------



## mbrick (Nov 6, 2021)

Dudders said:


> I wouldn't go near a WM for the simple fact of where it comes from. It'll have the same degree of quality and robustness as everything else from that part of the world.
> 
> Don't let that pile of cash burn a hole in your pocket. You really do not want to buy a sawmill in a hurry. Sit back and wait - something good will come up in due course. Use the time to advantage by researching, learning from other millers, helping out where you can, it'll give you a better idea of what you need. And get the word out that you're looking - there's likely someone out there ready to sell his mill, but not got round to it yet. Good luck, anyway.


WM being woodmizer or woodland mills??


----------



## Dudders (Nov 6, 2021)

mbrick said:


> WM being woodmizer or woodland mills??


The latter. Woodmizer do seem pretty good, apart from the paintwork.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 6, 2021)

Dudders said:


> The latter. Woodmizer do seem pretty good, apart from the paintwork.


I half wonder if its more to do with EU regulations than shoddy work? Seems like skimping on paint being the last step, but most important for appearance to be counter productive?


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hunted a bit, found a gently used mill 2k cheaper than new without wait time...


----------



## scor440tk (Nov 21, 2021)

Dudders said:


> I wouldn't go near a WM for the simple fact of where it comes from. It'll have the same degree of quality and robustness as everything else from that part of the world.
> 
> Don't let that pile of cash burn a hole in your pocket. You really do not want to buy a sawmill in a hurry. Sit back and wait - something good will come up in due course. Use the time to advantage by researching, learning from other millers, helping out where you can, it'll give you a better idea of what you need. And get the word out that you're looking - there's likely someone out there ready to sell his mill, but not got round to it yet. Good luck, anyway.


Your kidding right?The mills built here use Chinese steel and are so close to being the same.People buy China because they are just starting out or the money just isn’t there.If your loaded with cash buy me a mill ?


----------



## AZWoodworker (Nov 21, 2021)

The Timber Miller said:


> Forget a bandsaw mill. By a Lucas swing Blade mill. No rotating timber, 2 passes and you get your board, available up to 250mm * 250mm beams 1mm accuracy. 6.5 meter length without extensions Also cuts slabs up to 1.6 meters wide. Watch the US portable sawmill shoot out or lucas mill on youtube. Left all other mills in the dust. Assembles around huge logs that cant be moved. Transport's in trailer or pickup. Chews Australian hardwood for breakfast. Ozzie made of course, 25,000 units worldwide, Planer attachment , sander attachment , weatherboard attachments. I know i own the 1030 fuel injected 32hp beast


What's the maximum cut width on the boards? I chainsaw mill for slabs and lumber but have bigger plans on furniture making but want boards as wide as I can find the logs for. I like the shoot-out vid and speed and am curious if it is the best for furniture lumber. Looks right for construction lumber but table slabs, outdoor and indoor, and other tops and uses not sure it would give wider than 8 inches. I have the resources for a mill, but live in a city and do city lumber. Just wanted your thoughts.


----------



## Dudders (Nov 22, 2021)

scor440tk said:


> Your kidding right?The mills built here use Chinese steel and are so close to being the same.People buy China because they are just starting out or the money just isn’t there.If your loaded with cash buy me a mill ?


It's not a question of the raw material. It's the fact that any product shipping out of China to the West is deliberately poorly manufactured and will have a short working lifetime. I don't blame China for that fact - it's our own fault, because we want it that way. We want cheap stuff, so China supplies it, but it comes at a different cost - zero reliability. Sure, you might not have the money for a tool that's made to a high standard, but if you buy a cheap one therefore, you'll soon be cursing it for unreliability, inaccuracy and bits falling off. Chinese mills are selling now in the UK for less than $1000 - with a warranty of 90 days... Yes, 90 days!
I don't have personal experience of a Chinese mill, but I know someone with a Woodland Mills and he's very unhappy with it, wishes he hadn't gone for the low price and shiny paint. I do have an English mill (Trekkasaw) with an Italian diesel motor, that I bought 2nd-hand 34 years ago for $4000 and have never had any problems with it, still in use today. Any Chinese stuff I've bought in the meantime has given trouble - most recently, a Bosch pillar drill (I thought it was German?) and a vehicle hoist with electrical faults from new. (thought it was UK, as it had a Union Jack on the ebay ad ).
I'm fine with the OP buying a Woodland Mills and I hope he has years of productivity with it. My post was only to say that I wouldn't do so myself.


----------



## softdown (Nov 22, 2021)

Last I checked Woodland Mills is made in Ontario. And Wood-Mizer is made in Indiana, one of the most respected names.

Telling someone they bought junk a couple weeks prior to delivery is both beyond the pale and somewhat typical on net etiquette.


----------



## Johnnybar (Dec 5, 2021)

softdown said:


> Looks like the manufacturers are backed up for several months, some are even expecting a late 2022 delivery date. Nobody seems to be offering a used one in Colorado or New Mexico as well.
> 
> I am thinking of these spec's in a Woodland Mills:
> 14hp engine
> ...


Get busy, those downed trees won't last forever.


----------



## scor440tk (Dec 17, 2021)

Dudders said:


> It's not a question of the raw material. It's the fact that any product shipping out of China to the West is deliberately poorly manufactured and will have a short working lifetime. I don't blame China for that fact - it's our own fault, because we want it that way. We want cheap stuff, so China supplies it, but it comes at a different cost - zero reliability. Sure, you might not have the money for a tool that's made to a high standard, but if you buy a cheap one therefore, you'll soon be cursing it for unreliability, inaccuracy and bits falling off. Chinese mills are selling now in the UK for less than $1000 - with a warranty of 90 days... Yes, 90 days!
> I don't have personal experience of a Chinese mill, but I know someone with a Woodland Mills and he's very unhappy with it, wishes he hadn't gone for the low price and shiny paint. I do have an English mill (Trekkasaw) with an Italian diesel motor, that I bought 2nd-hand 34 years ago for $4000 and have never had any problems with it, still in use today. Any Chinese stuff I've bought in the meantime has given trouble - most recently, a Bosch pillar drill (I thought it was German?) and a vehicle hoist with electrical faults from new. (thought it was UK, as it had a Union Jack on the ebay ad ).
> I'm fine with the OP buying a Woodland Mills and I hope he has years of productivity with it. My post was only to say that I wouldn't do so myself.


NEVER any problems?In 34 yrs?Lets not go down that road you know that is a bit of a exaggeration just to prove a point!


----------



## blades (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't really care where it is "assembled" as everything now days is global sourced for parts. There in lies the crux of the matter. Second part of the equation built to a price point. Third - unique parts availablity down the road. Made a lot of no longer available parts for customers over the last 50+ years.


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 10, 2022)

scor440tk said:


> NEVER any problems?In 34 yrs?Lets not go down that road you know that is a bit of a exaggeration just to prove a point!



It depends on your definition of “Problems “, Normal Maintenance and replacement of wear parts isn’t “Problems”, and the usage level has a lot to do with how long a tool lasts.

I bought my 266XP “Ol’ Reliable” in 1991, and have had No Problems with it, just maintenance, thing doesn’t even get a fresh spark plug as often as it probably should, but over 30 years old, and still runs Great, even has the original jug and slug, but I’m a personal firewood cutter, not a professional faller that would probably wear a saw out in 3-5 years, and replace the P&C at least once

A lot goes into a Problem Free tool, it has to start with a Quality Tool, but even a Quality tool is only as good as the maintenance plan it is on and the mechanic working on it, then every tool has an expected service life, but points one and two have a lot to do with wether a tool lives up to, or even exceeds it’s service life, many tools do exceed their expected service life, the operator has a lot to do with that as well

A lightly used, well maintained, quality mill run by an experienced operator, I don’t have any trouble believing in 34 years of problem free service

Buy a cheap tool, don’t take care of it, then abuse it in use, you’re likely to have Problems with it in the first year or two


Doug


----------



## mudgunner (May 22, 2022)

Dudders said:


> I wouldn't go near a WM for the simple fact of where it comes from. It'll have the same degree of quality and robustness as everything else from that part of the world.
> 
> Don't let that pile of cash burn a hole in your pocket. You really do not want to buy a sawmill in a hurry. Sit back and wait - something good will come up in due course. Use the time to advantage by researching, learning from other millers, helping out where you can, it'll give you a better idea of what you need. And get the word out that you're looking - there's likely someone out there ready to sell his mill, but not got round to it yet. Good luck, anyway.


Completely disagree with the first paragraph, the level of quality is outstanding! They’re designed and assembled in Canada, yes parts are manufactured in China (most everything you own is) but strictly in accordance to the specs provided by WM. I own a Woodlander HM126 and it’s more rugged than many other manufacturers and the price tag is less. I’ve had multiple sawyers who own Norwood, Woodmizer, Timbery, and Frontier mills look at my mill and say that the Woodlander is far better built and more rugged. I’m not saying they’re the best but their quality is excellent and the customer service is second to none. They truly care and believe in their products. They don’t have the bells and whistles like hydraulics and debarked but from my experience as a mechanic, less fancy stuff = more dependable. For lifting logs I use my tractor with grapple attachment, forks work well too. If you’re serious about milling, you’ll want a tractor anyways.


----------



## AZWoodworker (May 22, 2022)

Your point on a tractor is a key point. Lifting capacity adds a considerable cost. A large part of milling is moving logs. The bigger the logs the better. Trailers, or tractors or whatever is already a cost you need just to get the log on whatever you are going to saw with. Not knowing enough about WM but from videos, if you have a tractor or fork the only hydraulic is turning the logs. A tractor or fork can do that, but my question as I am contemplating purchasing My first BS mill is turning the log. The cost is less and a limiting factor but is it more saving nickels to lose dollars? Or is the time saving of hydraulics not as much a factor?

In both places, I bring some larger loads which I can't justify chainsaw milling I help to turn as both have Woodmizers but no hydraulic system to turn logs. They have big tractors. Going Hydraulic seems to be the reason to go with Woodmizer.


----------



## mudgunner (May 23, 2022)

Woodland mills has a winch attachment and ramps that’s for loading the logs. I’m pretty sure you could use the winch to turn the logs. I just use a peavey and haven’t had any issues turning logs. Have a look at their website. I just price checked the woodmizer mills, for one with hydraulics it starts at $42,000 Cdn plus plus. For the model Woodlander I have (HM126) with trailer package and extension kit cost me a total of $8000. You can buy a nice tractor for $34000 which is a lot more useful than hydraulics on a mill


----------



## AZWoodworker (May 25, 2022)

mudgunner said:


> Woodland mills has a winch attachment and ramps that’s for loading the logs. I’m pretty sure you could use the winch to turn the logs. I just use a peavey and haven’t had any issues turning logs. Have a look at their website. I just price checked the woodmizer mills, for one with hydraulics it starts at $42,000 Cdn plus plus. For the model Woodlander I have (HM126) with trailer package and extension kit cost me a total of $8000. You can buy a nice tractor for $34000 which is a lot more useful than hydraulics on a mill


We used a Peavey which is a new word for me I had to look it up to check I call it a Cant Hook. Either way, I am looking at at least over 3 feet wide and the logs I am most interested in are dense hardwood over 3 feet by 10 ft for slabs for various types of tables. They are usually incredibly heavy. Lots of the videos are small construction lumber logs that can be turned easily. I will check out more on the winch system for turning. The numbers are not small for sure.


----------

